# Suche für Wow der mir die Rolle der Auferstehung schickt



## cesarwest (28. September 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte wieder mit Wow Anfangen und suche jemanden der mir die Rolle der Auferstehung bitte schicken würde.

Meldet euch bitte hier und schicke per pn meine E-mail Adresse.

danke vielmals


----------



## Seyo (29. September 2013)

Hallo Cesarwest,

ich würde dir eine Rolle der Auferstehung schicken.


LG Seyo


----------

